# 4-29-2018 Portage Lakes - "Lucky 17" - the Mega Money Big Bass Event



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

The Portage Lakes Bass Masters will host the "Lucky 17" *Big money,* Big Bass event held at PLX, New State Park on April 29th from 7am-3pm. Registration starts at 5am. $150. There is a 65 boat limit with this event and a $10 late fee to enter day of, if any spots left. *Paying 17* *places*: $1200. 1st - $1100. 2nd - $1000. 3rd etc till 17th place. 17th place is a sponsor bonus that will end up being a major prize, thus "Lucky 17". Follow the link to our pinned post for a downloadable PDF flyer for all the details. Pre-entries must be post marked by 4-23-18. Entry roster in first comment of pinned post. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1621701398125138/

Event *Sponsors* are: Dave Waikem Auto Group, Fisherman's Central and Vic's Sports Center
www.waikem.com www.fishermanscentral.com www.vicsboats.com

This is a 1 bass limit event that makes it attractive to newbies to the sport as well as seasoned pros. So if ya missed out on the "Madness", here is a Big Money alternative. Hope to see you there and we will have the coffee on for ya! Thanks!
PS Questions contact the directors listed on the PDF.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I can't find the downloadable flyer on Facebook. Can you post it here? Thanks


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

mpd5094 said:


> I can't find the downloadable flyer on Facebook. Can you post it here? Thanks


 Click on the link right above listed event sponsors above. It will take you to our Facebook group. Click on events OR right under the picture is a pinned post. Click on that. I believe it says: Mega BB. There you will get a couple options, download, if you click on that you will have to open file. OR just click on Preview. I just checked it, it works fine. Good luck.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

lakeslouie said:


> Click on the link right above listed event sponsors above. It will take you to our Facebook group. Right under the picture is a pinned post. Click on that. I believe it says: Mega BB. There you will get a couple options, download, if you click on that you will have to open file. OR just click on Preview. I just checked it, it works fine. Good luck.


Got it. Thanks!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

I just dropped off another batch of flyers to Fishermans Central. They are in the rack as you enter the store. Thanks!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

OK, it looks like the weather has finally turned away from snow and cold. If you've kinda been waiting on that, this is just a reminder that the postmark deadline is today (4-23) to pre-register for this event. If you are planning on paying at the ramp, it will be cash only. Thanks and hope to see you there! *Catch 1 good fish, win big!*


----------

